# MT question.



## JearBear (May 16, 2012)

Hello everyone,


Just got my 2012 Cruze 1LT this past weekend and I am enjoying it. 
I was wondering if anyone with a MT hears any sort of noise when shifting gears. I notice when I put in in first, and somtimes second and 3 that it makes a clunk noise...maybe better discribed as a clicking noise. It's most noticiable when going to first at a dead stop because there is not much other noise to downed it out. 

Am I over reacting? Is the transmission supposed to make a noise when I shift? It's not very loud, but I can hear it. Had the girlfriend stand outside the car while I shifted in place and she could hear it.

What do you guys think?


----------



## EcoCruzer (Mar 4, 2011)

Being that it is a mechanical linkage to the transmission there will be a bit of noise as you move the shifter. Does it bind or grind at all? It should be smooth going in and out of gear. Mine is smooth as silk. I love it. It is possible it will smooth out more as it breaks in as long as there is no binding.


----------



## Kruise (Sep 28, 2011)

I get clunks too when upshifting to 2 and 3 sometimes, not always (I don't really remember if it happens when downshifting). I have the notion that I am more likely to hear that clunk when the car hasn't fully warmed up and hasn't been driven in a couple of hours. But I do remember I get clunks even when I have been driving a while. The noise is accompanied by a slight resistance in the shifter.

Edit: actually no resistance in shifter, i remembered wrong


----------



## JearBear (May 16, 2012)

Thanks. It has 220 miles on the car so far. You're probably right that it just needs to be broken in...in the none criminal way. lol. May have the the ghost truck opening problem though. It has opened twice by itself today. Other than that I am getting awesome mileage and the other features I have a sweet.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

JearBear said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> 
> Just got my 2012 Cruze 1LT this past weekend and I am enjoying it.
> ...



JearBear,
I would like to congratulate you on the purchase of your new Cruze!! I am happy to hear that you are enjoying your new vehicle!! I would suggest that if you feel that you are experiencing an issue with your transmission that you have your dealer look into it for you. If you have any other questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## 20126spdRS (Dec 27, 2011)

my M/T 1LT RS has that very audible "clunk" moving thru gears


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

I get it too. I expect it to be honest. Its a manual.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Kruise said:


> I get clunks too when upshifting to 2 and 3 sometimes, not always (I don't really remember if it happens when downshifting). I have the notion that I am more likely to hear that clunk when the car hasn't fully warmed up and hasn't been driven in a couple of hours. But I do remember I get clunks even when I have been driving a while. The noise is accompanied by a slight resistance in the shifter.




Kruise,
I would suggest that you have your dealer look into this for you. Please keep me posted on this. If you have any questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I don't have any clunking in my 2012 ECO.


----------



## elegant (Jan 6, 2011)

Don't have any clunking in my 2012 ECO 6 mt.


----------



## JearBear (May 16, 2012)

I'll get ahold of my dealership tomorrow. I am on very good terms with them. I'll keep you all posted.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

I get occasional clunking. It's been deemed normal by the two area dealers I've taken the car to. The car has just over 20k miles on it, and it's done that since day 1. It got better since I swapped out the transmission fluid.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

I agree - I think this is normal for front drive MT cars. The last FWD MT car I had was a 1980 SAAB 900 Turbo, the Manual Transmission if I recall was actually under the engine and the clutch was up front near the Radiator and the front of the engine was right next to the firewall, so not any audible shifting noise that I recall. The FWD MT car I had before that was a 1979 Ford Fiesta Sport with a very similar drive train layout to the Cruze. That car was just plain noisy and poorly insulated so any shifting noise was not audible over wind and other drive train noise. I think since our Cruzes are so quiet any gear change noise is audible. I do notice it more with the windows down.


----------



## foranpdx (Apr 5, 2012)

I don't get any noticeable clunking on my 2012 1LT RS, but I did just have the clutch spring mechanism replaced at 1300 miles as I was getting a "boing" sound when I pushed in the clutch. Thankfully the dealer heard it as well.


----------



## Kruise (Sep 28, 2011)

Previously I said that the clunk happens with resistance in the shifter. I was remembered incorrectly. The clunk happens right after I put the gear lever into position, so it happens after I'm done moving my right hand. I am not certain if this is connected with the operation of my clutch pedal. There is the possibility that I am releasing the clutch pedal too quickly, but I am not sure.

The thing about this issue is that it happens so infrequently and randomly that it is difficult to replicate. 7000 miles on the car at the moment.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Most manual transmissions I've driven that aren't, say, as refined of a powertrain as a BMW, do make a clunk or snick in between lower gears when you catch the next gear. (1-2, 2-3). I get one from the Cruze occasionally too, and every Honda I've driven does it. 

I really think it has something to do for the most part with not just the parts used, but also how expensive of a gear fluid they use.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

What clunking? Seriously, since this thread started I haven't heard a single clunk when shifting.


----------



## thekevin (Feb 21, 2012)

In mine with the windows down there is a very audible linkage click when shifting gears, but I dont think I would call it a clunk.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> I really think it has something to do for the most part with not just the parts used, but also how expensive of a gear fluid they use.


I noticed mine clunks less after I swapped out the OEM fluid for Amsoil Synchromesh (MTL). The shifting also got much smoother and more consistent.


----------

